# Barrack Obama - Post your Thoughts !! ( Even if Controversial )



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 18, 2008)

We all know that the current president of U.S is Barrack Obama .. the first black President of U.S...

What do think about him ... Can he bring change ? 

will he stop wars ?

Can he be he real " ONE "

Can he save the U.S from Economic Crisis ? 

Can he change the worlds view on U.S  ???

Post your thoughts ....


----------



## mrintech (Nov 18, 2008)

He will be just better than Bush and will not cause insane disasters like Bushyy


----------



## nix (Nov 18, 2008)

i think he won because he's black. you cant deny the fact that being black, he was seen as a totally different president. there was this talk about his charm and all.. i ask, whats the use of charm? that is not supposed to be a deciding factor. 

why is it that 95% of african americans voted for obama, when they knew that nobody had done more service to them than bill clinton. who was seen as a black president by african americans. and yet hillary clinton lost.

if 95% of white people would have voted for mccain, they would be called racist. but 95% of black people voting for obama is fine. what kinda media is this? 
i say he won because of media and young, naive americans.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 18, 2008)

He's Young,Black and Muslim, I think he can make a change if they don't kill him first.
by the way things are going in the US, I feel he'll be assassinated in late 2009 or early 2010.


----------



## ajit456 (Nov 18, 2008)

wat we really need to think is wat he said abt outsourcing...He said he will stop outsourcing and will give jobs to Americans....Already bcoz of financial meltdown, not many projects are coming for Indian IT industry now. Wat will happen to India if outsourcing is stopped completely in India?....
But wen i think in another way, it is not easy for Obama to just ask the big IT companies there to stop outsourcing....bcoz for those companies , outsourcing is cheap and so they will continu...and also bcoz of the prevailin financial crisis they need to cut down their costs, which in turn means more outsourcing.....

Yea i know , my two points r contradictory in themselves.....but i really dunno which one will happen...wat do u guys think?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 18, 2008)

It is impossible for Obama to kill outsourcing. American kids are dumb and evryone knows, that in the long run it will be the US who is going to suffer thrugh such a move. " More jobs for the natives, no more giving our jobs to the unknown" , these kind of statements are good to get votes, and even the industry knows that. If ever tried to put into practise, it will be an act of terrorism.

I dont think, he won coz he is black. I think he is a unique personality in himself.Yes, I know that US made him president to change their face as a secular nation with no backlogs in their mind. But, he also has things going for him last seen in the eyes of Kennedy. It is obvious for evryone, that the last deade has seen some of the worst presidents US has ever produced.Bill clinton, goerge bush, etc are all good for nothing guys who wewre lucky to be part of American system when they were at the top of their growth and movement.

But, the best part is, the pressure is on Obama itself. Have no qualms or reservations, he is the first black president in the US. US has always been a racist and will continue to do so in their hearts.you cant teach a chimapnzee to meow. 
Each and every step of his will be noted and countered, the ay he talks, how he its, his laundry and bathroom schedules will all be noted from the day he is on. Dung on Obama is dung on the black communityDont think the "white" would let him get away so easily. 

Let the CHESS begin. 

Obama comes in at a time when the whole world is going through an economic turmoil and the Us credentials are at stake. The take of Bush on the Iraq issue was highly criticized by all parts. the main job for Obama here is to restore the faith on everyone and pull themselves and the world out of a crisis that if not looked into soon, shall dwell deeper with each second.


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn..

Its about time a brother gets to be in the white house..for shizzle..

On a serious note. US is a capitalist nation.their millions are being used by obama. if he thinks he can change their cash flow. he got a thing coming.

But a black Us pres...DAMN...a former muslim..DAMN....wonder whats his gangsta name gonna be...!!!.

.US folks..lookout bling bling in the house


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> He's Young,Black and Muslim, I think he can make a change if they don't kill him first.
> by the way things are going in the US, I feel he'll be assassinated in late 2009 or early 2010.


I feel he will be assassinated (just a feeling/hunch) as he is turning out to already be a strong force to reckon with, and he is not even a prez yet. This might cause some "forces" (whom I do not wish to name) to take drastic action.
I do hope it doesnt happen like that 
PS. He is a Christian man, his name is "obama" as his father was a muslim but soon divorced after marraige.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah it seems several secret agencies are planning to assassinate him. Single bullet theory.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 19, 2008)

nix said:


> if 95% of white people would have voted for mccain, they would be called racist. but 95% of black people voting for obama is fine. what kinda media is this?
> i say he won because of *media* and young, naive americans.


+1


----------



## anispace (Nov 19, 2008)

nix said:


> i think he won because he's black. you cant deny the fact that being black, he was seen as a totally different president. there was this talk about his charm and all.. i ask, whats the use of charm? that is not supposed to be a deciding factor.
> 
> why is it that 95% of african americans voted for obama, when they knew that nobody had done more service to them than bill clinton. who was seen as a black president by african americans. and yet hillary clinton lost.
> 
> ...



Just because Bill Clinton helped blacks doesnt mean that they should vote for Hillary.

And Obama never asked for support of blacks. Unlike our crappy politicians his major policies where for the betterment of the country as a whole. Thats why he won.

and 95% of whites voting for McCain would have been wrong and called racist because Obama was a better candidate and even then majority of white people voting for mccain would be stupid.


----------



## thegussey (Nov 19, 2008)

he's speech totally mesmerize me 

I saw on telegraph 50 things about me here *www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/barackobama/article3401168.ece

1 word for him : creative


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

he is gonna be assassinated for sure. Whites will be whites their thoughts are complicated.


----------



## nix (Nov 19, 2008)

anispace said:


> Just because Bill Clinton helped blacks doesnt mean that they should vote for Hillary.



why not?. if you were black, why would you not vote for a guy who has helped your community?. hillary, mccain, obama all promised help to the african american community. but only obama got their support. and 90% of it. they obviously voted for him, just because they wanted to see a black president. 



> And Obama never asked for support of blacks. Unlike our crappy politicians his major policies where for the betterment of the country as a whole. Thats why he won.



he never asked for it. but he knew its going to be there. 



> and 95% of whites voting for McCain would have been wrong and called racist because Obama was a better candidate and even then majority of white people voting for mccain would be stupid.



mccain was not that bad a candidate. his campaign was killed by the media. they media took sides, in a subtle way. 
obama was portrayed to be  a better candidate. millions voted for him, just to tell their kids they were the part of history. 

americans are going over the top in their unquestioned support of this man. all those people dancing, crying on the streets was just too much. c'mon he aint god. he came like this tsunami , just wiping off everybody in his path to victory. the enthusiasm to vote for an african american surpassed everything else...



jojothedragon said:


> he is gonna be assassinated for sure. Whites will be whites their thoughts are complicated.



racist.


----------



## Chintu08 (Nov 19, 2008)

:lmao:
Obama muslim???
:lmao: :NOOBBOMB:


----------



## anispace (Nov 20, 2008)

nix said:


> why not?. if you were black, why would you not vote for a guy who has helped your community?. hillary, mccain, obama all promised help to the african american community. but only obama got their support. and 90% of it. they obviously voted for him, just because they wanted to see a black president.



Obviously they would want to see a Black president. Whats wrong with that? Its not like they voted for OJ Simpson as president(if he ever ran for pres. Obama is a good candidate and was better than McCain and plus he was black. So he won.






> he never asked for it. but he knew its going to be there.



what do u mean? He should have told blacks not to vote for him. Make sure your arguments make some sense b4 posting.




> mccain was not that bad a candidate. his campaign was killed by the media. they media took sides, in a subtle way.
> obama was portrayed to be  a better candidate. millions voted for him, just to tell their kids they were the part of history.
> 
> americans are going over the top in their unquestioned support of this man. all those people dancing, crying on the streets was just too much. c'mon he aint god. he came like this tsunami , just wiping off everybody in his path to victory. the enthusiasm to vote for an african american surpassed everything else...



Did u even follow the elections on TV. Obama was better than McCain who though wasnt bad but not that good enough. And McCain selecting Sarah Palin as his VP candidate just ruined his chances even more.


----------



## nix (Nov 20, 2008)

just because obama is black, doesnt mean african americans should vote for him. if you think obama was better than mccain. what about hillary? wasnt she too better than mccain, the clinton's had already done a lot for african americans. 

obama was not better than mccain. mccain was portrayed as the pro-war, pro-iraq war guy who wants troops to stay there forever. thats not true. he said he favors troop presence in iraq if conditions are favorable. take for eg the US still has troops in japan.

i am not against black americans wanting to see a black president. but expecting him to improve/help the black community is just wrong. successive governments have already done a lot to help african americans. more than this, only they can help themselves. 

much of the white vote for obama came by young americans who are influenced by people like madonna(she equated mccain to hitler  and obama to gandhi in one of her concerts).

what contributed to mccain's defeat was his old-white-man image. obama was seen as a fresh change from all these decades of old white men who were all perceived to have the same foreign policy. very soon , people will realise that obama cant meet his lofty promises. they will realise that he cannot solve kashmir or palestine issue. 

and keep the personal attacks away,i can get started too.


----------



## anispace (Nov 21, 2008)

What are you complaining about dude? 

How good he will be after becoming President nobody can truly say. But his campaign was damn good. Did you hear his speech after he won the campaign? It was awesome.

He won because he was better than McCain and nothing else.

And Americans dont give a damn if he is able to solve the Kashmir and Palestine issue and why should they. They have their own probs to deal with.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 22, 2008)

> what contributed to mccain's defeat was his old-white-man image. obama was seen as a fresh change from all these decades of old white men who were all perceived to have the same foreign policy. very soon , people will realise that obama cant meet his lofty promises. they will realise that he cannot solve kashmir or palestine issue.


When will people realize that there is not a single politician in the world that has probably kept his promises as per their campaign. As for Kashmir and Palestine. the US has way far bigger priorities than the above two lol.  

Also to the point that you think that Obama won because he was "black" argument. 


```
* Total population: 299 million
    * White alone: 74% or 221.3 million
          o Not including the 23.2 million White Hispanic and Latino Americans: 66% or 198.1 million
    * Hispanic or Latino ethnicity, of any race: 14.8% or about 44.3 million
    * Black or African American alone: 13.4% or 40.9 million
    * Some other race alone: 6.5% or 19 million
    * Asian alone: 4.4% or 13.1 million
    * Two or more races: 2.0% or 6.1 million
    * American Indian or Alaska Native alone: 0.68% or 2.0 million
    * Native Hawaiian or other Pacific Islander alone: 0.14% or 0.43 million

These figures add up to more than 100% on this list because Hispanic and Latino Americans are distributed among all the races and are also listed as an ethnicity category, resulting in a double count.
```

These are ethnic demographics of USA in 2006. Are you saying that Obama because of a minority? 



> if 95% of white people would have voted for mccain, they would be called racist. but 95% of black people voting for obama is fine. what kinda media is this?
> i say he won because of media and young, naive americans.



Are you saying that the people were afraid of what the media would say *after* they had voted for whoever? All I can say is the chances of anyone considering not to vote for Mac because the media would call them racists tomorrow is a BIG FAT ZERO. 



> i am not against black americans wanting to see a black president. but expecting him to improve/help the black community is just wrong. successive governments have already done a lot to help african americans. more than this, only they can help themselves.
> 
> much of the white vote for obama came by young americans who are influenced by people like madonna(she equated mccain to hitler and obama to gandhi in one of her concerts).


Lol Nice so lets see what all are the reasons that McCain lost.
1. The "Black" community voted for him.
2. The Media portrayed Obama as a historical event. 
3. Madonna helped him. 
Personally I find all your reasons not good enough to win an election. Out of curiosity have you ever voted in US or been there during election periods? if you believe endorsements made him fail then here you go.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_John_McCain_presidential_campaign_endorsements#Entertainers 
And even if you think thats not enough whether you like it or not that is his campaigns fault. Not Obamas endorsers. 

Usually Id go on stating more points but I don't see the value in doing so.


----------



## nix (Nov 22, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> When will people realize that there is not a single politician in the world that has probably kept his promises as per their campaign. As for Kashmir and Palestine. the US has way far bigger priorities than the above two lol.


isnt that just wrong, you win the election based on lofty promises, and you're saying politicans are justified in not keeping them. then why vote for them?. a good politician will be one who makes promises only which he can keep. 
kashmir: kashmir may not be a priority to the US. but since its the US election, the president is expected to solve a wide variety of problems. obama is expeted to solve the kashmir issue and palestine issue also. he should interfere. since we cant solve our problem(kashmir), atleast we should hope that we get some help from obama. 



> Also to the point that you think that Obama won because he was "black" argument.
> 
> These are ethnic demographics of USA in 2006. Are you saying that Obama because of a minority?



not only becuase of the minority, but the minority contributed in a big way. never , never before have 95% of african americans voted for a single candidate. 






> Lol Nice so lets see what all are the reasons that McCain lost.
> 1. The "Black" community voted for him.
> 2. The Media portrayed Obama as a historical event.
> 3. Madonna helped him.
> ...



i never said madonna's endorsement of obama made mccain lose. what i said was, all that contributes. mccain never had the youth vote. very very few college goers voted for mccain. youth have never played a bigger role in deciding the elections than this time. i think the youth got carried away by the obama mania everywhere. there was more mania to his campaign than substance.


----------



## Sykora (Nov 22, 2008)

The african-american minority is still only 40 million, which is close to 12.5% of the entire population. 95% of 12.5% is still not bigger than any decent fraction of the remaining 78.5%.

Saying that Obama won because of the blacks is like saying Palin would win because of the women, and we all know how _that_ one turned out.

As far as Kashmir and Palestine are concerned, the US has far bigger issues to fix, which will probably take the entire term.

imo, the reasons why Obama won are :
1. He's a democrat, Bush was a republican.
2. He's young, I think the second youngest president ever.
3. He has a strong domestic agenda rather than an all powerful foreign agenda.
4. He's black, but I don't think he's preached to people that they should vote for him _because_ he's black.
5. The media, and especially the internet played a huge role in this election, and those mainly catered to the youth, which are generally liberal anyway.
6. Sarah Palin is a Republican.



> a good politician will be one who makes promises only which he can keep.


A _good politician_ is one who looks out for his constituents, who vote for him because they know he'll do whatever he can for them, and therefore doesn't have to make any promises.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

> a good politician will be one who makes promises only which he can keep.


lol...looks good in here


----------



## anispace (Nov 22, 2008)

nix said:


> isnt that just wrong, you win the election based on lofty promises, and you're saying politicans are justified in not keeping them. then why vote for them?. a good politician will be one who makes promises only which he can keep.
> kashmir: kashmir may not be a priority to the US. but since its the US election, the president is expected to solve a wide variety of problems. obama is expeted to solve the kashmir issue and palestine issue also. he should interfere. since we cant solve our problem(kashmir), atleast we should hope that we get some help from obama.



Why dont u just give him a chance first? Atleast let him enter White house and then after a year you can judge him or critisize or whatever. And he is the US Pres not the world pres. He is not expected to solve the Kashmir or Palestine crisis by the people of US.




> not only becuase of the minority, but the minority contributed in a big way. never , never before have 95% of african americans voted for a single candidate.



Again... the same point. What is wrong if the african American people want to have a Black President after having 43 white Presidents? 

You really seem to be a racist or something. <<<this isnt a personal attack just my opinion after reading ur posts.




> i never said madonna's endorsement of obama made mccain lose. what i said was, all that contributes. mccain never had the youth vote. very very few college goers voted for mccain. youth have never played a bigger role in deciding the elections than this time. i think the youth got carried away by the obama mania everywhere. there was more mania to his campaign than substance.



And u think McCain`s campaign had substance..lol....


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 22, 2008)

> isnt that just wrong, you win the election based on lofty promises, and you're saying politicans are justified in not keeping them. then why vote for them?. a good politician will be one who makes promises only which he can keep.
> kashmir: kashmir may not be a priority to the US. but since its the US election, the president is expected to solve a wide variety of problems. obama is expeted to solve the kashmir issue and palestine issue also. he should interfere. since we cant solve our problem(kashmir), atleast we should hope that we get some help from obama.



Its wrong when people start judging him after this much time . Hes been in office for this much time and it seems you have no problem busting his chops. Give the person some time in the office maybe he will do somethign . Maybe he won't. Only time will tell. Your assumptions are based on nothing but some kind of weird grudge youve probably got towards the guy.    



> not only becuase of the minority, but the minority contributed in a big way. never , never before have 95% of african americans voted for a single candidate.


I suggest we sue the "african american community" based on this . What part of Sykoras %'s did you miss out on ? Is it beyond understanding that a major chunk of the "non black community" voted for him ? 



> i never said madonna's endorsement of obama made mccain lose. what i said was, all that contributes. mccain never had the youth vote. very very few college goers voted for mccain. youth have never played a bigger role in deciding the elections than this time. i think the youth got carried away by the obama mania everywhere. there was more mania to his campaign than substance.


Don't you get it yet? McCains campaign according to you was great and yadda yadda. Guess what, any campaign that neglects the youth just wasted a major chunk of their voters %.   If Obama mania was what it took for him to win so be it. Who cares? In Internet terms we would say "EPIC FAIL!"

Further more, I thought this thread was going to be about his policy or hopeful predictions of how he is going do . Not about whining that McCain lost and now the world is going to end.


----------



## nix (Nov 23, 2008)

i've found an interesting article on obama-mania. have a read. 
i think you guys need to read this article titled -a giddy sense of boosterism *www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/11/16/AR2008111602374.html

first off, im no racist. but what saddens me is that mccain's old , white-man-hawk image contributed to his loss. obama was seen as someone fresh and different. which i think is just wrong. people are falling for superficial aspects(like he's a smooth talker and young etc...)

now, the common man does not understand that you cannot radically change the way governments work. the common man/american youth aint bothered about details. they get carried away by all this "change" stuff. never ever have i seen so much trust in a man who's yet to prove himself. he won solely on words - "i will do this, i will do that". mccain never made such promises, coz he's an experienced politician who knows what you can actually do and what not.


----------



## anispace (Nov 23, 2008)

^^
also the fact that McCain was republican contributed to his loss. Americans were tired of 8 yrs of Republican(GW Bush) rule and wanted a change. They saw that in Obama. Now lets see what he can actually do in the next 4 yrs.


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 23, 2008)

Why not you guys solve your own problem rather than expecting someone else to solve it? Looks like you guys are more concerned about US than your own country and politicians..


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 23, 2008)

> now, the common man does not understand that you cannot radically change the way governments work. the common man/american youth aint bothered about details. they get carried away by all this "change" stuff. never ever have i seen so much trust in a man who's yet to prove himself. he won solely on words - "i will do this, i will do that". mccain never made such promises, coz he's an experienced politician who knows what you can actually do and what not.



At this point Im going to say that you have no clue what you are talking about. Did you even see the presidential debates or what not ? Each and everything a person standing for elections say is basically a promise or prediction and his plans on bettering their domestic and foreign policies. It might help if you actually referred to the transcripts of the debates which are readily available online or on youtube. 



> now, the common man does not understand that you cannot radically change the way governments work. the common man/american youth aint bothered about details. they get carried away by all this "change" stuff. never ever have i seen so much trust in a man who's yet to prove himself. he won solely on words - "i will do this, i will do that". mccain never made such promises, coz he's an experienced politician who knows what you can actually do and what not.



Are you implying that you have knowledge about the intricate details of how a govt works? Especially the US govt? The President is elected for the people by the people. If McCain was aiming for some other alien constituent then all I can say is he didn't get hsi priorities right. No one here is doubting McCain. In no place does anyone say that McCain sucks. Furthermore you are judging Obamas track record based on what ? All you do here is rant without pointing your points. Your statements so far. 

Obama is not going to keep his word . (He hasnt had enough time to keep his word.)
Obama won because of a major chunk of a *minority* ethnic race. (I wonder where the rest of the votes came from) 
McCain lost because he was old , didn't cater to the youth and wasnt charming enough. (Congrats to the people who nominated him in the first place and not to mention not taking care of a priority segment of voters) 

Every single presidential candidate proimises a load of crap none of them can keep. Formulating that Obama won because of that is nonsense.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Why not you guys solve your own problem rather than expecting someone else to solve it? Looks like you guys are more concerned about US than your own country and politicians..



no,actually we all <3 joo.


----------



## adi007 (Nov 23, 2008)

Obama won because he was technologically forward..
He used INTERNET..
He has accounts in many social communities..
McCain was more traditional in his approach
Obamas campaign was costly ..


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ You are genius. I had no clue!!


----------



## Aberforth (Nov 25, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> What do think about him ... Can he bring change?


Depends on what one means by 'change'. Obama is the US president who is voted by Americans to represent them. Hence, whatever change he attempts, would be first and foremost, for the benefit of Americans. Generally such a move doesn't bode well for the rest of the world, so we'd rather keep our fingers crossed.



naveen_reloaded said:


> will he stop wars?


Depends on whether the US War Economy can afford one or not. 



naveen_reloaded said:


> Can he save the U.S from Economic Crisis?


Depends on the people he chooses for the revival of the economy. It would be better if he chooses socially-conscious policy makers, rather than the "free-market-rules-all" neocons. 



naveen_reloaded said:


> Can he change the worlds view on U.S  ???


I think so, since the Anglo-Saxon media and their sidekicks in India would gobble up a US 'sucess' as their own success.



dreamcatcher said:


> It is impossible for Obama to kill outsourcing.


I agree with that. The United States of today is no longer the US of Kennedy's times. Hence, they can't afford to lose the competitive edge that low cost production offers. Obama's rhetorics on stopping outsourcing is just that - rhetorics. It is to woo the voters, which is as useful as the countless 'promises' of Indian politicians.



dreamcatcher said:


> Each and every step of his will be noted and countered, the ay he talks, how he its, his laundry and bathroom schedules will all be noted from the day he is on. Dung on Obama is dung on the black communityDont think the "white" would let him get away so easily.


Agreed once again. Obama won the US election by promising the 'birds-of-paradise' to Americans, in a time of serious economic turmoil. If the US recession didn't happen till the end of elections, it would have been a decisive victory for McCain-Palin camp (backed by the fact that 48% of popular votes went for them). Hence, Americans won't let go of Obama easily if he can't live up to his promises of "change" and his portrayal as a "messiah".


----------



## amizdu (Nov 25, 2008)

I feel, there will be no "change".
But, he will be definitely different from Bush.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 25, 2008)

many recent indian students shot dead incidents in us were coz of the some afro-american  ppl..........i personally think indian students are in bit risk in coming years as they seem to be against indian students


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

^^lolucrazy?


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 25, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> many recent indian students shot dead incidents in us were coz of the some afro-american  ppl..........i personally think indian students are in bit risk in coming years as they seem to be against indian students


OMGWTF!


----------



## nix (Nov 25, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> your statements so far:
> Obama is not going to keep his word . (He hasnt had enough time to keep his word.)
> Obama won because of a major chunk of a *minority* ethnic race. (I wonder where the rest of the votes came from)
> McCain lost because he was old , didn't cater to the youth and wasnt charming enough. (Congrats to the people who nominated him in the first place and not to mention not taking care of a priority segment of voters)
> ...



1.yes he cannot do everything he says he will do. there are some policies that have to follow. for eg. guantanamo-he says he will close it but its not that easy. 
3. do we need a president who caters to youth (and is charming) or do we need a president who has experience and service and one knows the issues and solutions better?


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 26, 2008)

> many recent indian students shot dead incidents in us were coz of the some afro-american ppl..........i personally think indian students are in bit risk in coming years as they seem to be against indian students


lol


> 1.yes he cannot do everything he says he will do. there are some policies that have to follow. for eg. guantanamo-he says he will close it but its not that easy.


Again , He says so. Do you understand the concept of being given time ?Im not saying he will. Im saying that you seem to take every opportunity to criticize him while he hasn't even been given time to judge. I don't think he or ANYONE can keep up to all their election time promises. 


> 3. do we need a president who caters to youth (and is charming) or do we need a president who has experience and service and one knows the issues and solutions better?


Not we. They need a good president. And if you didnt know Education has always been a prime subejct in pretty much every single presidential candidates campaign. I don't know why you are getting all stressed out of the issue. If Obama is a loser then so be it. I bet that if you have voted for someone in india the chances of him being a corrupt politician is 90% . Why don't you do anything about them instead of expecting USA to hand out solutions on a silver plate. As for Obama solving problems going on . Come back and rant about it when he doesn't fulfill his promises after a significant time phase. Everything else you have is a pure assumption. When it becomes an actual fact Ill be the first one to join you ranting about him.


----------



## anispace (Nov 26, 2008)

^^he..he.. i second that dude. Was gonna post something similar in reply to Nix`s earlier post. But u just saved me some precious time.

@Nix
 I am assuming u live in India and not in the US, so just think about who ur gonna vote for in the next assembly elections in 09. Stop worrying bout the US. Even the worst president elect over there is gonna be a 1000 times better than the best we can ever have in India.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 26, 2008)

Ya i may be crazy saying that......part of what i said may be true.....its not abt president.......recent incident against indian students are cases of conflict with afro-americans.......more recently an incident took in tenesse-an ap student was killed
....i think in future students safety is bit important concern


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

^^Any way news like these are not made public and kept suppressed


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 26, 2008)

*www.groundreport.com/Arts_and_Culture/WHY-SO-MANY-ANDHRA-STUDENTS-ARE-GETTING-KILLED-IN-
*ibnlive.in.com/news/andhra-student-shot-at-in-tennessee-hospitalised/78281-3-1.html


----------



## Djbeanz09 (Dec 2, 2008)

obama is just a tool, used by a higher power. Be prepared for "something Big " to happen within his turn... 

other than that... koo first black president


----------



## amol48 (Dec 3, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> He's Young,Black and Muslim, I think he can make a change if they don't kill him first.
> by the way things are going in the US, I feel he'll be assassinated in late 2009 or early 2010.



These were my exact thoughts when he won! If he does something then there is problem. If he doesn't even then there is problem!!

If even you and me can guess that he could be killed then of course he is wise enough to have understood this long ago! What to watch out for is will he be able to manage both these ('corporate and secret agencies' and 'change') things and come out with a median solution.


----------



## cyber (Jan 7, 2009)

whatever it is,obama has shown the world that blacks do have power


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2009)

^^lol...he is a hybrid


----------



## nix (Jan 7, 2009)

cyber said:


> whatever it is,obama has shown the world that blacks do have power



indeed. look at africa.

coming back to topic. all his talk of change doesnt seem to be happening. the ongoing israel-hamas war proves it. he has been muted on the topic, much to the disappointment of arab countries who expected something from barack hussein obama. he did not critisize israel. 

israel seems to have decided to fight hamas under president bush' green signal. barack obama may not give them that nod for an attack. he may force them to negotiate.

he could talk big, talk about change. but in reality, there is only so much that you can do.


----------



## harish619 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think the main reason for Mccains fall was that he was a republican and people were just not willing to elect him because of the nightmares that the past president gave to them (G.W A(B)***...you know who)


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG ,,,, I am screwed like a screw ....  i am just about 21 yrs old and my job is to paint grim economic scenarios at my office ever since the credit crunch began and come to think of it ,,, i am an optimist ...
i was thinking of moving to iceland (an economists paradise) and maybe then have a startup of my own in EU.But Mr.Barrack 'Lincoln Roosevelt' Obama seems hellbent on not allowing that...

'' The Obama '',(he is not a man he is even more than that he's THE OBAMA) seems to be contemplating New Deal 2.0 ..... basically that means that the government will be paying americans to dig their own graves so that wen they die it can pay other americans to bury 'em up ...... Wasteful expenditure that will no doubt generate  employment for 3-4 years ensuring that the americans manage to live a hand to mouth existens but after dat ????!!!!WTF???....

So just to pay my bills i wud have to slug it out at a madhouse (my office) and pouring over reports of some godforesaken countries about their nonexistent economies until my job has been Chicagoed and continue to do the same thing in US .....

Hoover & FDRoosevelt were the main reasons for WWII .In fact it was WWII that brought the US economy back on its legs ... Just hoping that obama doesn't become the reason for WWIII.....


----------



## techx$ells (Feb 20, 2009)

OMFC - you guys here are Bozos, ditto.

Obama won because America needed a change in the leadership of a vast country. However, whether he will live up to his promise, we have yet to see. True, Bush was a terrible president, but that doesn't mean that Barack Obama will be a better President.

Nevertheless, it is finally good for U.S. to realize that war is bad, civil rights is great, and change is inevitable. 

Don't be too quick to praise Barack Obama, fellow geeks, and Indian, for that matter! He represents a fresh new start in the U.S. but there is no certainty that U.S. will change for the better even as he is now President. It is good to know that anybody, if hard-working and American-born, can rise up to the status of President of the United States, but Barack is still young, so he is bound to make mistakes as well...just because there is a photo of him imitating Superman doesn't mean he will effect positive outcomes right away. He is still human and no one, not even the mighty leaders of yesterday is perfect or immune to error.


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2009)

^^I agree MR. techx$ells


----------

